# Need Help With Gift Giving Dilemma



## maplebeez (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm invited to a friend's daughter's college graduation, as well as, this young woman's upcoming wedding.  Need some ideas on what is an acceptable amount for each gift? Thanks.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

It all depends on how much money you have and how good friends you are.

Did she register for the wedding anywhere?


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2015)

This really is a difficult dilemma for people at times, it's not easy for us to answer without more details, budget constraints will factor in as well and so does the mentality of those whom you are dealing with.


----------



## maplebeez (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm retired with a limited income.  Have known the daughter since she was a child & consider her mom a good friend.  I think a smaller amount for the graduation & a larger amount for the wedding gift will be okay. And she is registered at a few places.  So I'm thinking if she receives tons of gift cards, as wedding gifts, she can have quite a shopping spree!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

That sounds good to me and since they know you and your finances, I'm sure they aren't expecting you to give more than you can.

most brides will pick some cheaper gifts on their registry also so that someone that doesn't have a lot won't feel bad.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2015)

Personally, If you can swing it a gift visa type gift card $50 to $100 is more than enough.  And if the budget is really tight, than I'm sure they would understand if you handed over $20 - 40 dollar card.  Friends will understand, love you and appreciate you no matter.


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 7, 2015)

Your situation reminds me of mine a few years ago. I have been friends with someone since we were children and we still see each other and keep in touch. Her son was getting married a few years ago and I was invited to the shower. Like you, I am on a limited income. The way I handled it was, I put in an amount that I was comfortable with. In other words, an amount that I wasn't going to be feeling guilty because I didn't give enough. And, remember, it's the thought that counts. If they are truly friends, they will appreciate any amount you give.


----------

